# dark urine



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

advice please
I noticed the last couple of days I have had really dark urine. Today it was super dark (like can't see thru it dark). I called my urologist and the nurse said come right in. I grabbed my bottle of water and made the 30 min. drive and wait 2 hours. The doc walks in and said my UA is CLEAR! I explained how dark it has been and he says "that's weird". My history: I have not had a clear UA in 3 years. I do have kidney stones occasionally but none right now. My urologist says not to worry about the small amount of blood in my urine that it is "normal" for me. I got home from the doc. and just went to the restroom and its dark again. Any ideas?? should I collect the urine and home and take it in?? Should I call my family doc?? I am worried and searching the net doesn't help.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Have you gotten dehydrated lately?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I don't think so but it has been really hot here. I stay inside as much as possible.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

When you say dark, do you mean dark yellow or dark with red in it? I ask since you mentioned blood. If it's dark yellow, I'd recommend drinking at least 1 oz of water for half your body weight each day. If you're 100lbs, drink at least 3 quarts of water. If that doesn't light up dark yellow urine within a day or two, you're probably not dehydrated, assuming you're not sweating it all out by working outside in excessive heat.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have any swelling in your feet/hands?
It's probably just blood tinged, but if you start swelling a lot, you need to go to the ER to make sure your kidneys are functioning right. Did your urologist do a BMP?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

All the urologist did was a UA to check for blood and infection. It is dark brown in color but does get lighter when I drink lots of water. I am drinking a 16 oz glass of water every hour to hour and a 1/2 and I am going to the bathroom ALL the time. At least I am getting exercise walking back and forth from the kitchen to bathroom. I don't work outside in the heat so I don't think it is dehydration. I have been painting bookshelves inside all day yesterday and today.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you take any meds or vitamin supplements? I would not suggest drinking massive amounts of water if you are not thirsty especially with any sign of kidney trouble or if you are sweating during the day. You could stress your kidneys too much if they aren't 100% or you could actually give yourself an electrolyte imbalance and make yourself sick from flushing too much salts and minerals out. Done that plenty in the summer heat when only drinking water. Vomiting water and nearly passing out from electrolyte imbalance is not fun. I would suggest at least part of your liquids consist of a sports drink if you are drinking a lot unless you are eating foods high in salts and minerals.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I haven't taken my vitamins in over 2 weeks, I have been out and just got an order placed. I will add some sports drinks tomorrow I didn't know you could drink too much water.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

akane said:


> Do you take any meds or vitamin supplements? I would not suggest drinking massive amounts of water if you are not thirsty especially with any sign of kidney trouble or if you are sweating during the day. You could stress your kidneys too much if they aren't 100% or you could actually give yourself an electrolyte imbalance and make yourself sick from flushing too much salts and minerals out. Done that plenty in the summer heat when only drinking water. Vomiting water and nearly passing out from electrolyte imbalance is not fun. I would suggest at least part of your liquids consist of a sports drink if you are drinking a lot unless you are eating foods high in salts and minerals.


Water intoxication can be deadly too.

I would think that you need to at least have a BMP if not a full kidney study.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Foods can cause urine color changes to. Asparagas, beets, rhubarb, and blackberries are some. If nothing explains it and it doesn't go away quickly I think I'd see my regular doctor because it could be a liver problem and not for your urologist to solve.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone, It is much better today. If it comes back I am going to see my regular doc. and get a full workup.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark brown? As in coca cola brown?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

fffarmergirl, yes almost as dark as cola.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen that with rhabdomyolysis. You can google images for "rhabdomyolysis urine" and look at the photos. Do a wiki search too - it lists the causes. The wiki article shows some urine that's not as dark as it can get, but dark.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Ok, thanks I will look that up tonight.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just looked it up, mine is not that dark. I looked up the causes and the only one that could relate to me is blood clots--maybe?? I had phlebitis (spelling is wrong I know). 3 weeks ago and was on antibotics for that infection. The doctor did tell me that blood clots can come from phlebitis, but that my phlebitis was in the vein that they take out when they do open heart surgery so if there were any small one in that vein it would not hurt anything. I have my annual checkup in Nov. but I am going to move it up to next month if I can and get a complete work up.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

It would take a bad blood clot to cause rhabdo, I think.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I have had this now and then ever since a large stone had to be pushed back up into the kidney to be broken up. First time that it happened was scary but I was told not to worry unless it lasted more than 24 hours or turned red. Last time it happened was several months ago after tilling a friend's garden with a Mantis. Hit a lot of rocks and body was taking some jolts. Felt kidney pain a few hours later and slightly red urine. Next morning it was almost black as coal. Back to normal again several urinations later. I was once offered a chance to have that kidney removed as a precautionary measure against potential worse things but as long as it is still functional there is no need to "fix" it.

Martin


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Martin, I did have some kidney pain yesterday but the urine is still lighter today. I did build those bookshelves Thursday evening and I guess I made around 100 trips up and down the stairs that day, maybe I just agrevated something.


----------

